# My Worst Fear



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

One of my worst fears has come true. The kid next door now has a drum. AGGHHHH!!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i had a girl that lived just down the road that had a dead beat boy friend that started playing drums at about 10 at night until 3 in the am i asked him to stop he said no so when i got up to go to work i stop out side there house and lay on my horn he asked me to stop because he was trying to sleep after a week of me doing that he stoped.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I could put a stop to that in a millisecond. Every time they started to play I would sing.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Start playing the Gitarre


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I'd say call in a drone strike, but the collateral damage might git ya.*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I had the same thing, the neighborhood problem child-adult blankety blank got a drum set for Christmas...a whole dang drum set et al After one or two sessions of his learning curve that sounded more like a war than a drummer, we all got together since our houses were built smack dab together and sound travels well through solid masonry. We gave him an extremely strong suggestion that he play his drum set after the hours of 9AM all the way to 9PM, period. 12 hours at his disposal was a fair suggestion...12 hours of quiet for US was as well. Someone reminded him that non compliance with "the suggestions" would result in possibly his car tires would be flat, all four, someone else and someone else and yet someone else reminded him of other "affects" if disturbing the peace was gonna be his respect for the neighborhood. He complied immediately with absolutely no resistance...fortunately he and his drums moved out a year later...he was a renter only.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

pick up a tuba and an air compressor, play away


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If I had neighbors in close proximity they would hate me. I have an entire band room!


----------

